# what is the correct way to sharpen the blade, power auger?



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

Just as the subject describes, 
I have a MAG 2000, 8 inch, the blade has deep serrations in it(grooves)
do i sharpen the tip also?,

sorry for such a rediculous question, but i want to do it right the first time.

JCOLLNS
ME


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

Why not just take it to a professional. It should cost ten bucks or less. They will sharpen the blade and the point, and you won't be taking the chance of ruining the blade. Look in the yellow pages


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

some bait shops have a blade exchange, you take them the bad one they give you a re sharpened one. sharpening blades is not easy at all. and if you have the mag 2000 that diamond shaped point can get dull and really slow you down.

gunth


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I sharpen my Jiffy with a 4.5" angle grinder and finish with a file to get the burr off. Make sure to follow the original bevel of the blade with the angle grinder.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I resharpen mine with a Gatco diamond hone. It holds a perfect angle, and cleans up the edge in just a few minutes.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

MOB said:


> I sharpen my Jiffy with a 4.5" angle grinder and finish with a file to get the burr off. Make sure to follow the original bevel of the blade with the angle grinder.


I do the same thing with mine.


----------

